# Opinions wanted! *barn problems*



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you call animal control you are subjecting ALL horses and animals on the property. You cannot call on one specific area , It would be all barns inspected.
Talk to the owner or manager but do not threaten with animal control .
Stick on a note on the stall door .. Dear owner please get your horses hooves done.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would start with the ranch manager. Don't be accusing about it, just ask in a polite manner. If that doesn't work, then I might consider contacting animal control...but unless the horses are ill-cared-for in _addition_ to having bad feet, then they probably wouldn't do anything.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

well, looks like I am going to have a chat with the BM  *sighs*

It's just so frustrating! Apparently, many of the horses in this barn are, as my trainer mocks, "ANOTHER rescue". I don't remember the name of the woman/girl but said person owns many of the horses in the middle pipe barn. She apparently ''rescues'' horses. I always walk up to this barn to check up on things and all I see are horses getting worse and worse over time . . . I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN PICTURES A LONG TIME AGO!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Whoever owns that place needs to be responsible for making sure the horses there are kept to a certain standard. They need to bring the hammer down on the owner of those horses. However, if the BO's only standard is getting paid....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bring it to the barn manager/owner's attention before you call AC. If you go over their heads and call AC right off the bat, you're burning that bridge for good.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I just found out two of the horses I am concerned about belong to the BM's daughter . . . :\


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

If I was boarding there I would have been gone yesterday. If those horses are the BMs daughters I'd be worried. Granted they're her daughters, but how do you know your horses are being treated any better when you're gone? That's what worries me. A lot of times with rescues people get in over their heads, starts with one till they're hoarding a barn full and can't take care of any of them. It's said because at one time they were able to help and now just can't or lose interest. 

There really are a lot of unknowns here, if you could I'd talk to BM AND her daughter bring up their condition see what's said. Go from there.

Getting animal control involved like JustDressageIt said wouldn't be the best idea at this point. I'd have somewhere else to board, because I'm guessing if you call AC on your BM she won't hesitate to tell you to leave...


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Not sure about your state, but in TX if animal neglect or abuse is found, all animals on the property can, and probably will be seized. If it were me, I would move, and then call. Poor horses.* I can't stand people who abuse animals of any kind.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

well everybody said it talk to the barn owner first and them take it from there is you just go to animal control you will be labeled as a trouble maker and it is hard to find work at stable after that I am a trouble maker


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm curious to know if anything happened or if you were able to help the horses in some way. Any news?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oops it double posted..


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you have been given opinions. since you are re asking, you dont want them.
no one is going to tell you go do this. it is up to you. you will be the one living with the decision you make.


----------

